# Burr Oak Spillway



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

well i decided to brave the hot weather and give the spillway a try, the water temp is pretty cold and its muddy. ended up catchin 4 Bluegill, 2 Crappie, 2 Perch and a Catfish. biggest was the Cat at only 8 inches long and all were caught on crawler on a slow retrieve


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Love to fish it. There's some big fish in there so keep on fishing it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Guy I know caught a 13lb flathead there earlier this year. He was not catfishing - it inhaled his shallow crank bait.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Guy I know caught a 13lb flathead there earlier this year. He was not catfishing - it inhaled his shallow crank bait.


theres not many in the lake, but theres a few, biggest ive seen from there was 32lbs caught while crappie fishing


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fished the spillway thurs. eve, caught 4 more peerch 2 crappie and a bunch of baitgill. all fish were caught on nightcrawler on a slow retrieve water is still cold and muddy


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Fished the spillway thurs. eve, caught 4 more peerch 2 crappie and a bunch of baitgill. all fish were caught on nightcrawler on a slow retrieve water is still cold and muddy


Not sure how the water could possibly be cold in this weather


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bluegillin' said:


> Not sure how the water could possibly be cold in this weather


If the water is coming out of the bottom of the lake, the water stays a lot colder down there. I fish TVA controlled tailwaters in TN. Water is pulled from the depths of the lake to feed the rivers. Not only is the water cold in the summer, it stays virtually the same temperature year-round.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

TheCream said:


> If the water is coming out of the bottom of the lake, the water stays a lot colder down there. I fish TVA controlled tailwaters in TN. Water is pulled from the depths of the lake to feed the rivers. Not only is the water cold in the summer, it stays virtually the same temperature year-round.


That is a fair point.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

[its probably 10 degrees colder than the surface tempsQUOTE="Bluegillin', post: 2965759, member: 17336"]Not sure how the water could possibly be cold in this weather[/QUOTE]


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

fished the spillway with some minnows caught a bunch of 7-8 inch Crappie one that went 13 inches, and 1 small perch water is low but finally clearing up, imma try n dodge the rain tomorrow and fish the hocking


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fished the spillway with Crappie minnows, Caught 41 small Crappie, 6Bluegill, 2 Perch, 2 Bass, and a Catfish.


----------

